# Broken Ankle, in week three, I just want to ride my bike!



## Single Track MTBer (Mar 21, 2005)

Two and half weeks ago while playing on jumps on my big bike I washed out into a tree, bounced off that tree and hit another tree and broke the fibula in my right ankle. It is a clean break and will not requir surgery. Doc took cast off this past thursday, now I have to wear the boot for 4 weeks, have to sleep in it for two weeks. 

Doc says no mountain bike for 3 months! It is just week three and all I can think about is riding my mountain bike! I do a lot of other sports including backpacking/hiking, snowboarding in the winter, weight lifting. Fortunately I can still go to the gym and lift weights with my upper body!

I am 33 and have been riding for 6 years, this is my third big accident. 2004 I broke the same ankle in a different place, this was on my first MTB ride. 2006 I broke my nose, I lucked out with this one, it only resulted in two days off the bike. I am not proud of any of these accidents, I see them as short comings in my riding ability. Because I screwed up, my summer as far as riding goes is ruined! BTW trails were tacky and in great shape on the day of the accident...so can't blame trail conditions....

I can deal with the pain, I can deal with the inconvenience of having to walk on crutches (I have a full time job in which I have not missed one day of work because of this) I can deal with driving, I can deal with the physical limitations I am going to have once I get back on the bike. One of the things I hate the most about this outside of the fact that I can't ride my mountain bike is the psychological impact it will have on my riding when I am able to get back on the bike. I know form the previous injuries that this will severely hurt my confidence. I was really excited about where my riding was going, I was just starting to get confidence on jumps and drops and now I am afraid it could be next year before I am confident of enough hit that stuff again.. Like a lot of people on here I am always trying to improve my riding and progress to more difficult challenges. That is what I love so much about this sport I have so much that I can improve on. 

How do you you all handle the psychological effects of a bad accident that puts you off the bike? I am talking about when you start to ride again. 

I have watched follow me like 10,000 times since this happened! 

Thanks


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Welllll, you say you can deal with the pain and inconvenience...for now. Multiply your injury-prone lifestyle for the next ten years and you have a lot of "dealing" to do.

I can't speak for your goals in your riding, but I personally got real tired of coming back from injuries after years of them. You're still a young'n, so look at yourself in the mirror and ask JUST YOURSELF, is it really fun/rewarding/worth it to keep riding/crashing/coming back from an injury. 

The next one might be permanent, consider that possibility. Keep in mind that we here don't really care what happens to you, it's you thinking about yourself is what counts.


----------



## jbl_91762 (Nov 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: What XCguy said! You've been riding 6 years and Im pretty sure you've fallen many times but without the broken body. Its part of the hazards of this hobbie. Slow down maybe?? Your not getting any younger! Good luck! I only had a sprain that put me down for 4 weeks and barely started riding again.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Hmm, this story has some similarities to mine.

Two weeks ago, I crashed in a race, and messed up my ankle pretty bad as well. I did not break any bones, but I did a fair bit of damage none the less. My doctor told me to wear an air cast for 6 weeks, and that a full recovery would take about three months. 

I'm hoping to be back on the MTB after two moths, but I'll have to take it day by day. Like in your situation, the crash was completely my fault. I can't blame other riders, conditions, or my bike. 


I've been riding for about 8 years, and have had a crash or two that has rattled my confidence. Personally, I think it is best to build your confidence up again slowly, and don't rush it. You may find it a little bit frustrating to not return to your previous level when you start riding again, but you really don't want to got straight back to the doctor's office. 


Anyhow, all the best with your recovery.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

Not trying to be rude, but seriously, get over it, it's three months.


----------



## Ouroboros (Jan 20, 2008)

Saw your thread on the last one skating. Same exact situation happened to me. 2 minutes in to cruising down my little slope of a hill, I lose control trying to slow down and *snap* Broken fibula... :cryin: I'm going on 4 weeks now. Set to get the boot off next week if all is well. Pain is pretty much gone and I could probably start to walk with one crutch or a cane if I wanted. But my foot's still kinda swollen and gets worse if I spend too much time standing. Were you still swollen up until recovery? I'm going nuts here. I'm a 1/4 in to my summer and it's been in the 70's all week....


----------



## Single Track MTBer (Mar 21, 2005)

When I broke my fibula in 2008 on the skate board, i never had any swelling. When the doctor told me I had a break I almost didn't believe him because lack of swelling. Apparently swelling is more common with ligament strain/damage. 

With my broken ankle the worst swelling is on the opposite side of the break, doc says there are "strained" ligaments there. When I broke my foot/ankle in 2004 the swelling got better but when the cast came off after 8 weeks I still had significant swelling that did not go away for another month, and never really went completely away although it would be unnoticeable too most. When you start to put weight on it again you are going to feel significant pain, the new bone you are growing will not be use to the weight so it is going to hurt, but it will adapt and the pain will go away. 
That is funny about the small incline....truth be known when I broke the fibula in 2006 was on a small incline as well and probably was not going that fast...when you twist bones in a way they are not use to they snap. I heard a snap to with the fibula. 

Xc guy- I totally respect you decision to give up the sport, although I have to admit given the fact that you are still visiting this forum I have to wonder how sure you are about your decision. It is dangerous sport and people should be aware of that. I am not to the quitting point just yet. I hope to have many years and injury free years at that on the Mountain bike. Mountain biking has helped my health more than has hurt despite the injuries I have had over the past 6 years. Prior to Mountain biking I had blood pressure problems despite running regurly and lifting weights. Blood persure improved significantly once I started mountain biking. It is normal today. I think it is the combination of the exercise and the fact that I enjoy mountain biking so much...I look to it when problems are going on else where in my life, it provides and escape that nothing else has in the past. 

karpiel - I will get over it...and three months is a short time in the grand scheme of things, it just sucks that those 3 months are June july and august, the best time to mountain bike. Sept is alright but we usually start to see quite a bit of rain. Then October brings the leaves... On top of that I had to cancle a big trip out west....I know cry a river....


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

Always happens at the worst time it seems. I did my leg within two weeks of dropping 400 on a rack, 200 on a season pass and 300 on a custom hitch. Best part is it was my fourth day of the season, before they built like 10 new trails.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

To the OP: I know it sounds like I'm vacillating between riding and just stopping forever. My goal right now is to not ride this summer (I know, I know) and actually go into this winter injury free so I can just keep getting stronger instead of rehabbing and starting all over again next spring, like I have the past three years.

I have to say I never had the slew of breaks (literally) that you'd had your past six years and you're just starting out. I rode for a loooooong time with nothing but the usual blood and trail rash. If I'd been actually breaking stuff regularly I would probably have just quit years ago. I'm just saying re-evaluate how you ride to try to minimize your serious accidents.

And I say that last paragraph because I used to ride with a guy who actually said "I like to crash", a sentiment I'd never considered. Maybe you think crashing and getting really injured is a necessary part of mtn biking and I contend that it might be an unfortunate consequence but it can be actively avoided if a rider wants to, instead of sought out.

I never believed that unless I came home with some blood oozing out somewhere I didn't have a good ride. I hated crashing.


----------



## clm999 (Sep 22, 2008)

I feel your pain, about 18 monthes ago I broke my ankle in a non cycling accident pretty badly. It required surgery with a 4in plate and 7 screws now permanently in my ankle. It killed me to not ride but I was back on the bike right around the 12 week from surgery mark. The plate was fine until about 7 monthes after surgery and now I cannot run anymore (shooting pain up my ankle). On the brightside I was never more motivated to get back on the bike and ride fast after that 12 week break!


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

I broke my fibula right above the ankle about 3months ago. Mine was a spiral fracture and required surgery- 5 screws and a plate about 6" long. 
Within less than 2 months I was on the road bike doing some easy laps around the park. About two weeks of that, I got the ok from the doc to get back on the trails. Started very slowly riding the easy XC trails and then worked my way back up to the technical stuff and eventually the dirt jumps. 

Long story short, two weeks ago I fell in the exact same manner I did when I broke my leg, hurt like hell- went to the doc and ended up with a high strain. Needless to say I have been off of the bike since then just to make sure I get all the ligaments, tendons and muscles in my ankle back to 100%. 

Here's what I learned:
- Not doing anything for two months is as close as I can imagine to hell. My job requires me to be on my feet all day,running around and carrying stuff- at least you are able to work. Enjoy it.

- I am strangely better at some things, like bunny hopping for instance. I guess I had poor technique before and have re-learned it now. 

-Physical therapy is great, but if you don't do the home exercises you are extending your period of inactivity by a lot. Do the stuff they give you as many times as you possiblycan throughout the day- it really really helps.

Don't worry about facing fears when you get back on the bike. Just take it easy at first, you confidence, strength, and technique will all increase pretty quickly- focus on having fun and spending lots of time on the bike. The rest will come back naturally. 

Heal up quick!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

I snapped my collar bone a while ago, doctor said no riding for 3 months 
After 3 and a half weeks i was back out on the road, Went properly off-road for the first time last week, (7 weeks after the accident) mostly cross country, but am back on the jumps next week. 
I'm lucky enough to be 18, it healed pretty quickly :thumbsup: I had the sling off in half the time the doctors said it would take to be comfortable without it.

What i'm saying, is you wont be off the bike for 3 months


----------



## Single Track MTBer (Mar 21, 2005)

xcguy said:


> I have to say I never had the slew of breaks (literally) that you'd had your past six years and you're just starting out. I rode for a loooooong time with nothing but the usual blood and trail rash. If I'd been actually breaking stuff regularly I would probably have just quit years ago. I'm just saying re-evaluate how you ride to try to minimize your serious accidents.
> 
> And I say that last paragraph because I used to ride with a guy who actually said "I like to crash", a sentiment I'd never considered. Maybe you think crashing and getting really injured is a necessary part of mtn biking and I contend that it might be an unfortunate consequence but it can be actively avoided if a rider wants to, instead of sought out.
> 
> I never believed that unless I came home with some blood oozing out somewhere I didn't have a good ride. I hated crashing.


After dealing with hassels of being injuried and not riding because of it, I defiantly look evaluate the way I ride. I do that with every crash. For this crash I think I was riding to agressively on a bike I had not had for long. I had several strange wash outs that I was able to recover with out coming off the bike..I think the fact that I was able to recover without so much as putting a foot down made me over confident...Finally I had a washout a little to close to a tree... I should have been questioning why I as washing out on this bike.. It was a used bike in which rims had flat spot on them both front and back, the front tire had some issues as well. I am not sure if that contributed to the accident or not, I know I am not riding a bike with wheels in this condition again, and I will ride the bike more and get use to it before being agressive on it.

As I made clear in my first post, I am not proud of the injuries I have had...I see them as deficiencies in my riding ability and decision making. I don't like to crash....

As far as getting on the bike before the 3 months is out, I will do what the doctors says...I hope he will change his tune, but if he doesn't than I will be off 3 months. Being able to ride in August is not worth a set back that could cost me sept and oct, and possibly snowboarding season. He says at six weeks most of the new bone will be there, but it will be soft, apparently it takes 3 months for it to harden and even then it will be at 80% of strenght according to the doc. I will be able to get on exercise bike at 6 weeks so I can start rebuilding leg muscle and cardio strength.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Single Track MTBer said:


> I am not proud of the injuries I have had...I see them as deficiencies in my riding ability and decision making.


I feel the exact same way about my most recent crash. :madman:


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

Collar bone hardly compares to an ankle.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

Ride smooth, stay focused, always remain within your limits.

Make that your mantra. 

I'm off the bike at the moment. Another 4 weeks at least. The most recent injury was caused by a distracted motorist. **** happens. Take it a day at a time and try not to look too far ahead.

Work your core and stretch. Do some swimming too.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

karpiel666 said:


> Collar bone hardly compares to an ankle.


But, if you don't take it easy for a while, it will not heal. A rider I know has been out for 9 weeks, because he could not take it easy, and let it heal.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

karpiel666 said:


> Collar bone hardly compares to an ankle.


Nice input there


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Nice input there


Broken collar bones:broken ankle:apercut:bandsaw accident

I'd rather break my collarbone 10 times then my ankle once.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

karpiel666 said:


> Broken collar bones:broken ankle:apercut:bandsaw accident
> 
> I'd rather break my collarbone 10 times then my ankle once.


I built a house once that was bought by an emergency room doc. One of our guys had broken BOTH his ankles falling from a roof. He was still limping years later. The doc said "we can fix shoulders and knees but there's not much we can do with ankles". Sh!t, collarbones seem to heal by themselves...or so I've heard.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

xcguy said:


> I built a house once that was bought by an emergency room doc. One of our guys had broken BOTH his ankles falling from a roof. He was still limping years later. The doc said "we can fix shoulders and knees but there's not much we can do with ankles". Sh!t, collarbones seem to heal by themselves...or so I've heard.


Hah, yea. Docs expect me to have a total knee replacement within a year, and either fused or chopped off by 30. I will always have a limp.


----------



## Single Track MTBer (Mar 21, 2005)

karpiel666 said:


> Hah, yea. Docs expect me to have a total knee replacement within a year, and either fused or chopped off by 30. I will always have a limp.


I detect sarcasm here, I am I correct? What did you do to your leg?

If I had to choose I would choose no injury but if I am going to get injured, the level of broken nose that I experienced was the best. I had very little swelling, no breathing problems and virtually no time off the bike.

I have to agree on the collar bone thing, anything that causes you to have to get around on crutches suck, not to mention it is my right ankle so driving is lots of fun right now.

greengeer- I actually tried to get the doc to let me start physical therapy at the two week mark when the cast came off...he killed the idea pretty quickly, he said he feared over zealous PT people would make the situation worse at that stage in the game. I do already have physical therapy lined up. I hoping to get two problems fixed with the physical therapy. I have not been able to run more than 3 miles without Achilles tendon problems since before I started mountain biking. That was part of the reason I picked up mountain biking. I wear orthotics in my shoes now and went to doctors numerous times try and fix to no avail. The PT dude that I ride mountain bikes with has told me that he can help me with that problem. I would like to be able to run more than 3 miles without issues. I will of course be rehabilitating the broken ankle as well.

jathanas - I have been working core and upper body at the gym, I have been being very conservative about what I am doing in the gym. I just love people who don't put the weights up when they are finished using equipment...it is so easy for me to do it for them while on crutches....I am usually worked before I even start the exercise. Any body that works out at public gym knows what I am talking about. Once the doc okays it I plan to do some swimming to.

I have lost 3 pounds, it looks like it is all coming from my calf muscle...I can't believe how small is gotten, it has only been 3 weeks and I have been putting 50% of my body weight (per doc instructions) since last Thursday and still right calf muscle is half the size of the left...


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

Single Track MTBer said:


> jathanas - I have been working core and upper body at the gym, I have been being very conservative about what I am doing in the gym. I just love people who don't put the weights up when they are finished using equipment...it is so easy for me to do it for them while on crutches....I am usually worked before I even start the exercise. Any body that works out at public gym knows what I am talking about. Once the doc okays it I plan to do some swimming to.
> 
> I have lost 3 pounds, it looks like it is all coming from my calf muscle...I can't believe how small is gotten, it has only been 3 weeks and I have been putting 50% of my body weight (per doc instructions) since last Thursday and still right calf muscle is half the size of the left...


I know exactly what you're saying about removing plates. I'm dealing with an AC joint injury (bad shoulder) and removing 6 20kg plates from the squat rack that were left unpacked by the muscle bound juice-monkey is not fun.

Muscular atrophy my friend. You should see how puny my right shoulder looks, even compared tio my puny left  I'm getting sand kicked in my face at the beach this summer for sure... Your calf muscle will respond very quickly. Its called "muscle memory".


----------



## Single Track MTBer (Mar 21, 2005)

jathanas said:


> I know exactly what you're saying about removing plates. I'm dealing with an AC joint injury (bad shoulder) and removing 6 20kg plates from the squat rack that were left unpacked by the muscle bound juice-monkey is not fun.
> 
> Muscular atrophy my friend. You should see how puny my right shoulder looks, even compared tio my puny left  I'm getting sand kicked in my face at the beach this summer for sure... Your calf muscle will respond very quickly. Its called "muscle memory".


I understand...the last time I broke the ankle in 2004 my foot was broke to, I had to wear a cast for 8 weeks because of the foot break. I m not surprised that I am dealing with muscular atrophy I am just surprised at how fast it has happened.

The meat heads at the gym is why I wish I had the space and money to build a solid home gym...other than that I enjoy working out at gym.


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

These are the "fixed" ct's, taken 10 months after surgery, my leg gently tapped a tree. 1cm x 2cm x 1cm fissure visible.


















You should see the faces docs make when they see em

18-24 month "full" (as good as it gets) recovery, 3 months unweighted, if you think your calf is bad, you shoulda seen my thigh.

Surgeon said he found my meniscus 3'' down my leg.

Glad you are doing PT, I dont understand why some don't like it. Pool therapy is awesome, will help smooth out your gait big time.



Single Track MTBer said:


> I detect sarcasm here, I am I correct? What did you do to your leg?
> 
> If I had to choose I would choose no injury but if I am going to get injured, the level of broken nose that I experienced was the best. I had very little swelling, no breathing problems and virtually no time off the bike.
> 
> ...


----------



## Single Track MTBer (Mar 21, 2005)

Karpiel - That is quite the injury. Now I can see where you are coming from with the first response you made in this thread. Sorry to see this, that recovery period is long. Where are you at with this now? When will you be back on the bike if you plan to get back on the bike? You just tapped a tree and this happened, did a hyper extension of the knee do this?


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

Single Track MTBer said:


> Karpiel - That is quite the injury. Now I can see where you are coming from with the first response you made in this thread. Sorry to see this, that recovery period is long. Where are you at with this now? When will you be back on the bike if you plan to get back on the bike? You just tapped a tree and this happened, did a hyper extension of the knee do this?


I'm at 11 months from surgery, been on the bike a few times, but it feels like it will explode when I pedal. 
I was going 5 mph when I hit, leg perpendicular to the tree, whacked right below my kneecap, so half tried to go one way and half the other, so yes. It was just a perfect storm situation. And it hit the tree 8 feet off the ground, I'm sure the fall made it worse, but I knew I wrecked my knee before I hit the ground.:cornut:


----------



## ptcutch (Aug 3, 2009)

Where'd the bone on your tibial plateau go? They coudn't reduce the fracture and achieve full opposition of fracure with the internal fixation? Never seen an image like that--sorry about your luck and good luck with your recovery.


----------



## Ouroboros (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks like I'm part of the club too. 4 weeks in and I can walk without crutches, but I have to use the boot for 4-6 more weeks for any real walking. No mountain biking for 2 months. Cancelled Eurotrip, no biking. Great summer...


----------



## karpiel666 (Jan 7, 2005)

ptcutch said:


> Where'd the bone on your tibial plateau go? They coudn't reduce the fracture and achieve full opposition of fracure with the internal fixation? Never seen an image like that--sorry about your luck and good luck with your recovery.


The bone was pulverized in places, no material to work with.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

karpiel666 said:


> The bone was pulverized in places, no material to work with.


Your injury is a "scary-bad" one for lack of a better term. I hope that it remains as troublefree as possible for you and that it doesn't restrict you too much in the future.

Your post has helped me put my shoulder woes into perspective.:thumbsup:


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

I snapped my fibula trying to save a low-side on my supermoto 6 wks ago. Doc recommended surgery to install a 5" plate and 8 screws, also had soft tissue damage on opposing side that required internal stitches. I had just bandages for the first 2 weeks then a hard cast for another two.The last 2 weeks have been in a removable boot and next week I'm supposed to graduate to a mere splint. I'm doing all the excersise I can manage while being laid up to reduce the amount of rehab once I'm free of the cast. By that I mean at least 30min of upper body with weights and strapping my cast to the pedal of my stationary bike for at least 30min daily.

I also ride MX as well as mtnbikes and supermoto, but its the mtnbiking I'm hoping will come back with the least amount of physical compromise. I can feel I'm already fighting the mental fear factor with this most recent bout of pain as a deterent but after 45 yrs in some sorta saddle or another with plenty of falls I'm confident it will pass and I'll be right back at it. I've always been a quick healer and being 50 now that's no different, and from experience I know the mental part will be overcome as well. Heal up Single Track MTBer!


----------



## Single Track MTBer (Mar 21, 2005)

My ankle feels really good when I take the boot off. I am not putting any weight on it without the boot, but it seems that it has improved significantly in the last 3 or 4 days. The bruising is almost gone. I am more than half way through week 3. So 2 1/2 more weeks in the boot. 

I am really hoping the doc will commute my sentence and let me back on the bike in early August. I hoping 5 .10 impact high tops and a ace brace will be enough protection for my ankle. We will see, I plan to make the pitch to the doc in July 8th appointment. If everything is going well he is suppose release me from the boot and let me start rehab

Dirty goose that is encouraging to hear. I have been doing some stretching of the ankle with the boot off, mainly to try and stretch my achillies tendon out. It was the hardest thing to get back to normal the last time. I have been lifting weights with my upper body and doing some cardio with upper body. I am trying to maintain as much fitness as I can. Once the boot comes off I will have access to an Olympic size pool with lap lanes, I plan to do some swimming along with the stationary bike. 

As far as the mental thing goes, I have come to the conclusion that is a good thing that I should let run its course. When I first get back on the bike my reflexes along with bike handling skills are not going to be where they were at the time of the crash, so it would be unwise to try and push things too soon. I will build back up to where I was at the point of the crash. Progressing my riding this year and moving to the next level will most likely have to wait until next year. This will teach me not to get injuried and not to make bone head decisions...:nono:


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

Single Track MTBer said:


> As far as the mental thing goes, I have come to the conclusion that is a good thing that I should let run its course. When I first get back on the bike my reflexes along with bike handling skills are not going to be where they were at the time of the crash, so it would be unwise to try and push things too soon. I will build back up to where I was at the point of the crash. Progressing my riding this year and moving to the next level will most likely have to wait until next year. This will teach me not to get injuried and not to make bone head decisions...:nono:


COuldn't agree more about the mental side of things. You shouldn't ignore your insticts and mine are to take it real easy on the technical terrain. Confidence will follow ability. I'll push myself on the climbs and be very conservative on descents.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Update for me. Doctor said yesterday I can return to light duty mtnbiking, no jumps. This is exactly two months from surgery to install plate/screws on broken fibula. I'm only wearing a splint now and have started some mild therapy here at the house. I hope to be back where I was (before the break) by the time three months have passed, alittle optomistic but I figure most of this healing stuff is attitude anyway, right. Best wishes to the others wounded on here.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Broke my left fibula mid Jan. Now have a nice plate/4 screws in there. Happened in an adult B league ice hockey game an hour from home. Drove home, went to the doc the next day, then surgery the day after that. Walked with no crutches at 5 wks, ditched the boot at 5.5 wks. Skated on it at 9 wks. Biking again more than ever this summer which also is helping rehab the leg for hockey again this fall. Injuries suck, but push yourself as hard as you can to recover and rehab. I don't feel too bad being I just turned 50 in May. Pic to enjoy, lol:


----------



## Single Track MTBer (Mar 21, 2005)

Iamtnbkr-- that is a good recovery time. It is great that you are back on the bike. Dirty goose it is good that things are going good. Attitude does have a lot to do with it. 

I went back to the doctor July 8th, this past Thursday. The bone had grown back together. He took me off the crutches and okayed swimming and PT immediately. I have to wear the boot for two more weeks. I had my first PT appointment Friday. I went to the gym afterwards, which I have been going for the last 3 or 4 weeks on crutches. I have to admit I felt somewhat triumphed lifting weights with out the crutches for the first time in 4 weeks. 

The doctor had originally told me end of August before I could get back on the MTB. My plans are to start riding again at the beginning of Aug. I discussed that with him Thursday and he still said starting riding at the end of August was the best case scenario and that I was taking some risk starting sooner than that. I reminded him that come August 1st, I will of had 3 weeks physical therapy, I will have been swimming for 3 weeks and riding an exercise bike for 3 weeks and it would have been 11 weeks from the injury date. He said that you can't just go balls to the wall after 11 weeks. I told him that wouldn't be the case, that physically and more so mentally I am not going to be able to ride the way I was riding prior to the injury. He back off a little bit and said that the biggest risk is if I had a bad wreck in which my ankle is impacted. My thinking is it is worth the risk. I am going to be slow and weak at the beginning of August, but I will be setting my self up for a great September and possibly October depending on weather. I maybe doing a trip to CO in September, so the sooner I can start getting ready for that the better. In the end the Doctor told me he felt like I was taking the happy medium between caution and risk. He still said best case scenario was to wait until the end of August.

What would you all do? I am interested in what you all think about this....In the end this will be a personal decision.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I snapped my collar bone a while ago, doctor said no riding for 3 months
> After 3 and a half weeks i was back out on the road, Went properly off-road for the first time last week, (7 weeks after the accident) mostly cross country, but am back on the jumps next week.
> *I'm lucky enough to be 18,* it healed pretty quickly :thumbsup: I had the sling off in half the time the doctors said it would take to be comfortable without it.
> 
> *What i'm saying, is you wont be off the bike for 3 months *


Yeah, and when I was 18 and dislocated my shoulder I was back MX'ing in 2wks. When you're young A) you heal faster and B) you're dumb and don't listen to doctors (no offense, I was you once )

Shattered my ankle 3 1/2yrs ago and have pretty much a permanent limp, pain every day, loss my job and was unemployeed for two years (with family to take care of). 
Priorities change when you get older and now I don't care that I don't really have the nerve to try some of the stuff I used to do/try but am blessed that I still get to ride my bike and if it's a good day riding, that makes up for limping the next day or two.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

Single Track MTBer said:


> Iamtnbkr-- that is a good recovery time. It is great that you are back on the bike. Dirty goose it is good that things are going good. Attitude does have a lot to do with it.
> 
> I went back to the doctor July 8th, this past Thursday. The bone had grown back together. He took me off the crutches and okayed swimming and PT immediately. I have to wear the boot for two more weeks. I had my first PT appointment Friday. I went to the gym afterwards, which I have been going for the last 3 or 4 weeks on crutches. I have to admit I felt somewhat triumphed lifting weights with out the crutches for the first time in 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


Swimming is great for ankle injuries since it takes your weight off the joint and works your flexibility.
As for the early comeback and what your doc said....well, here's my two cents from my experience. If you are worried about falling/ stomping your bad foot/ getting hurt...it becomes a self-filling prophecy. You end up thinking more about that you don't want to get hurt and not paying attention to your riding and end up crashing. Now I'm not saying just go balls to the wall but ride toned down and work on riding technique not worrying about crashing. Hope that sort of makes sense.

Where you going in CO? That'd be where I'm at.


----------



## Single Track MTBer (Mar 21, 2005)

Makes sense about not worrying about crashing thing. 6 years of mountain biking has taught me that. My plan is more to be cautious in what I ride and what type of trail I ride. No jumping in the begining, no technical stuff. I will be working on improving cornering and pumping the bike and just trying to be active on the bike instead of being the dead sailor. These are all things that I am constantly working on before injury, I will continue the process when I get back on the bike. I will not be able to ride as fast either. 


We are still discussing the CO trip, but Crested butt is on the list and possibly fruita to. Where will you be riding?

My fibula was broken into 3 pieces, if you look at the out side of your ankle pitcher a break in the form of an upside down T. They are close enough together to not need surgery. Dr expects full recovery with no complications. Sound like you haded worse, I hate to hear that, but is good to know that it can be worse.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm on the front range, up north (Fort Collins area).

Yea, it's not great news when the ER doc comes back from looking at X-rays/ CTscan and says '' out of the three slowest healing bones in your body, you broke two...errrr, broke one and shattered one". From top down: blown ACL, broken tib and fib, shattered talas (5pcs plus shards), broken and displaced navicular. Ridpped pretty much all the cartilidge off the talas and navicular (now is fused joint).

Moral of the story: Don't clip haybales at 60mph and then land a motorcycle on the top of your knee as you stomp your foot on the pavement.


----------



## FatTireGoose (Jun 19, 2009)

Went out yesterday for my first ride since injury. Did about an hour of fire roads and easy single-trac while wearing my splint. I was actually suprized by how well I could climb (thanks to staying on the trainer while in the cast) but the most concerned with my lack of nerve and response time over the few technical features I did encounter. I know it will all come back though and I'm really feeling thankful to have been out for such a short period of time.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats and Amen!!!









And be careful!


----------



## Ouroboros (Jan 20, 2008)

My timeline for a clean fibula fracture (no surgery) has been 4 weeks on crutches, followed by two weeks in the boot. Starting last weekend I ditched the boot and started walking, stretching and even some light biking. I'm still walking with a pretty heavy limp though...2 months total so far. Not bad overall. Cheers and good luck with the recoveries.


----------



## Single Track MTBer (Mar 21, 2005)

I have started riding in the trainer now. Low resistance but pain free....progress is being made. Physical therapy is gone well. I nearly have full range of motion. PT's say I m ahead of the curve on this. Still have a long way to go in the strength department. 

Hope everyone else is doing well and getting better.


----------



## Single Track MTBer (Mar 21, 2005)

I started riding my mountain bike Aug 1st. Have been on 5 rides now. Things are going well. the fear has not been as bad as I thought it would be. Still not back to jumping.


----------

